# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Software >  What is Keyword cannibalization?

## digitalmarketin

Keyword cannibalization occurs when you have too many identical or similar keywords spread throughout the content on your website. As a result, a search engine like Google can't discern which content to rank higher. This means that sometimes it will give a higher ranking to the web page you don't mean to prioritize.

----------


## Olivia Simmons

Keyword cannibalization is occurring similar keyword throughout blog posts or articles on the website that can rank for the same search query in search engine like Google .This because the blogs are too similar to each other or it has been optimized for the same key phrase.

----------

